# Problem With Stock Browser Miui 1.10.28



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm getting an instant FC on the stock browser on MIUI 1.10.28 (the latest version). Can anyone help?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you wipe cache and dalvic cache before flashing? If so then try wiping data for the app.

"In my mind's eye my thoughts light fires to your cities."


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

I installed the update then wiped cache and dalvik. I also tried clearing data. Any other ideas?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

are you talking about the stock "miui style" browser built into the rom, or the one in the "link to stock browser" in the OP?


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

I flashed the stock browser in the post.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

ok, i just updated that one, sorry about that. it was still on the older version. please redownload and reflash. sorry again.

p.s. even after flashing this one, you might need to wipe browser data, but after that you should be good to go. let me know if any problems.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Would you mind posting a download link here? I can't open my browser to download it. lol

EDIT: I decided to just download it on my PC and move it over.

This time it's the MIUI browser. I downloaded it from my PC (it says DXC-StockBrowser.zip) and moved it to my SD card, installed in CWM Recovery and it's the MIUI-style browser. It's better than an FC browser but still not the "stock" browser.

Thank you so much for taking the time to help with this, DXC, and especially for everything you do with the ROM! You're awesome!!!


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

woooops! i did indeed give you the miui browser haha. do me a favor, download again

http://dl.dropbox.co...tockBrowser.zip

this one will FINALLY give you the correct, updated, stock browser.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

The one you just posted works perfectly. Thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thread moved to general droid x section. Developer section is currently for releases only Thanks.


----------

